# wet look on silver



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

audi 2006 silver, recommendation for getting the wettest look?

:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Two coats of Victoria Concourse wax looks pretty good on silver.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's mine. Soft 99 fusso coat with Orchard Autocare Perfection on top.










Edit - at the time I took that pic it may have actually been Naviwax..

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Before...










After, wash, clay, wash, BH cleaner-polish, BH Finis Wax** topped with BH Hydra-Wax.










** As an experiment half the bonnet didn't have Finis Wax, just a coat of Hydra-wax (after a week there is no notable difference in beading).


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

thnx guys i think its hard to get a very liquid look on silvers unlike solid dark colours.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I have also heard odk sterling is great for silver but not tried personally mdc250 swears by it though.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hufty said:


> I have also heard odk sterling is great for silver but not tried personally mdc250 swears by it though.


Tis a very nice wax and one of my favourites to date...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4975161


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I tried it on dark blue metallic and much preferred glamour but obviously a different colour.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Or Obsession Wax Evolution

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4967283

FK1000p is also nice on silver

Not used it too much yet but another cracker based on a quick go on a panel is Bouncers CTR.


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

I recently did this for a customer to cover the remaining winter/Spring window before a Summer Polish and wax.

I gave the car the full wash and decontamination then Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish followed by Finis Wax.

Before:








After:








The car will be getting a full machine polish with Menzerna to correct the paint now the weathers improving and it will then be treated with CarLack polish and longlife, so should be interesting to see the difference. You might want to consider these as options.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Best I've used to date on a silver vw polo was auto finesse passion, looked absolutely stunning on it.

Lasts a while too!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Always had good results with bsd and c2v3 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Combo of Auto Finesse tough prep & tough coat. Not long machined with Scholl s17+ :thumb: Also with sonax BSD as seen in the last pic.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Astra coupe after an enhancement with a layer of Purity X followed by a single layer of Obsession Evolution


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Best way to achieve a wet look on silver is to machine polish it!!!!

Then top it with a quality glaze and two coats of wax of your choice. 

Gonz.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Bilt hamber cleanser polish + FK1000p + Nattys paste wax white


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Best way to achieve a wet look on silver is to machine polish it!!!!
> 
> Then top it with a quality glaze and two coats of wax of your choice.
> 
> Gonz.


this er ^^^^^


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

H-M3 said:


> audi 2006 silver, recommendation for getting the wettest look?
> 
> :buffer::thumb:


Heavy rain or a hose.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

organisys said:


> Heavy rain or a hose.


:lol: :lol: can't actually dispute this :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

organisys said:


> Heavy rain or a hose.


I did a Lol at that.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

Used odk sterling on my silver celica(sorry no pics) and was very impressed with the finish it left .
Would definitely recommend it


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I always felt that Werkstat Prime(or Strong) and several layers Jett looked special on silver, but that would be hard to find now. Colli IW845 looks very good on silver.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I must vote for fusso too, I own a silver car and looks pretty nice with two coats, I should say a Polish is a must on silver cars to get that popped color. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

on my passat i used autosmart evo 3/1 then autosmart wax. it was the happiest i have ever been with the look of my car sorry no pics.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

+1 for Collinite 845. No fuss, no drama, just a ridiculously wet shine. Of course its all in the prep work, either a full polish or a glaze. I was amazed at the difference Poorboys White Diamond made, really added depth.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

You could go for the GLARE system of products? They worked wonders on my daughters White BMW so can't imagine the results would be any less on silver.


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

salow3 said:


> Combo of Auto Finesse tough prep & tough coat. Not long machined with Scholl s17+ :thumb: Also with sonax BSD as seen in the last pic.


Looks perfect :thumb:


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

A&J said:


> Bilt hamber cleanser polish + FK1000p + Nattys paste wax white


Great pics mate :thumb: It feels like I can touch it.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

This is 2 coats of fusso dark








































Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

